# Moped



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2016)

This isn't about wood working, machinery for wood working or metal working for that matter. It has nothing to do with this forum at all really. But for me it is a step back in time, you see when I was in my early 20's I was a moped mechanic, you know like when they had pedals? I fixed them all and there was a ton of brands at the time. Then along came honda with a moped called the express, it was honda simple and honda bulletproof. That led to the Honda express sr, and then to the spree scooter, which basically killed mopeds forever. Now mopeds are more of a cult following. Which kind of brings me to where I am today. A friend that I have worked with off and on over the years and who I worked with in the moped shop had this old honda express that I have wanted forever, it was in pretty good shape and all there. I was talking one day about this honda 750 motorcycle that I couldn't afford to buy the parts to fix, was taking up precious space in my garage and I was talking about selling it to get rid of it. He said how about a trade for the express, I didn't even blink and said yes! Done deal. It fired right up and I took it for a ride to go get an ice cream yesterday.
Man this little bike brought back memories, I enjoyed the slow ride, 26 mph max if you ring it out, lol. But 15 to 20 mph is just plain old fun on the side streets. Just cheap fun, $15 bucks to register it for 3 years, no insurance, no helmet, 75 to 100 mpg, and I can pick it up and put it in the back of my pick up and take it anywhere. So now I am going to do to it what I always do, modify it and make it one of a kind and mine. So there will be more pics and discussion of this thing as I go along. This is going to be cheap fun. It's a 50cc 2 stroke, my forte!
So here she is in all her turquoise blue glory! A 1980 honda express, that's right, 36 years old!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok, so let the modifications begin! Maybe I can man it up a little so I don't quite feel like peewee Herman, lol. A little quick research shows a ton of aftermarket parts are available for her still as this motor or variations of it where used in several of Honda's machines. First up is the tiny fuel tank/oil tank. The express was known for having issues with the check valves in the oil pumps, they would leak and allow the crankcase to fill with oil, not good. So my friend bypassed the oil pump and you just use pre mix fuel. So I don't need the stock fuel/oil tank anymore, besides the oil tank leaked.
So I need a new fuel tank, and a new rear carrier rack would be nice too!

So I start with some found 10 gage 304 stainless steel.



I then roll it into a 6" cylinder and tig weld the seam. I will never have an issue with a rusted fuel tank. 10 gage is kinda heavy but it is what I could find. remember I'm going to try and do this on the cheap.



Next it's nice to have friends with a shop and a 400 ton press, lol



In goes the cylinder, it's about to become an oval. the purpose of flattening it a little is so that I can add the rack or carrier to it and keep a low profile.



A little squish!



A little more squish!



Voila, an oval fuel tank is formed.



So here you can see the look I am going after. Next I'll order a vented fuel cap and bung and a new pet Male chicken and bung. Notice the shine on the right of the tank, the whole thing will be brushed satin finish.



Plasma cut out the end caps, I'll grind them to fit perfect and then they will be tig welded too!



The caps cover well.



So this is a good start, more pics will come as I progress. Ever see anyone trick out a moped, lol.

I don't know why it wont let me delete this duplicate pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## CWS (Jun 30, 2016)

You my friend are having way too much fun

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2016)

This will give an idea of the size of it. Now that the oil tank is gone and the fuel tank size has been increased it should hold close to a gallon.



 
It's going to be mounted about like this, maybe a little further back. I'll fab some brackets for the tail light and license plate holder with the turn signals. I may redesign the fender mounts as well and mount them off of the tank brackets.



Once the tank itself is done I'll have to fab up some brackets to mount it and then the plate for the carrier.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

I know nothing of gas tanks, but I do know about carrying liquid on the back of my bmx...you gonna put a baffle in there to keep it from swishing around?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I know nothing of gas tanks, but I do know about carrying liquid on the back of my bmx...you gonna put a baffle in there to keep it from swishing around?


I thought about it, but most motorcycle, moped tanks don't have em. I'll probably just mount it at a slight angle. I don't think it will be a problem. Plus it's pretty low profile. Dunno?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have no idea, but in my search I found this fuel tank foam...

http://www.ksrfoam.com/Gas_tank_foam_.php

Could it help? Sure.. is it needed? I have no idea. But if you find after it's all made and driving down the road that it could be useful, it's easy to stuff em in the tank.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I have no idea, but in my search I found this fuel tank foam...
> 
> http://www.ksrfoam.com/Gas_tank_foam_.php
> 
> Could it help? Sure.. is it needed? I have no idea. But if you find after it's all made and driving down the road that it could be useful, it's easy to stuff em in the tank.


I never had one slosh enough to bother me, lol. But I have been plenty sloshed in my youth!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

This is FAR OUT GROOVY AND SUPER RAD DUDE!!!!!!!!!

That is going to be one COOL ride!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> This is FAR OUT GROOVY AND SUPER RAD DUDE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That is going to be one COOL ride!!!


It's a toy! But I am having fun with it, sourcing parts and planning the build. Cheap fun really. I do really like the simplicity of this thing, it's just a frame and an engine with some wheels and stuff. You can get at everything without having to remove a ton of plastic like today's scooters.
UPS was just here, new tires and tubes! 
Next I think I'll order up some new brake shoes, stopping is kinda important, especially after I get done with the engine mods, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 1, 2016)

Way cool! I didn't know Honda ever made 2 strokes..... My dad restored a cushman scooter when I was a lad, not sure of the model year, from the 50s I think, it's what I learned to ride on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2016)

In my mid-teens I had an old beat-up Mobylette -- 49cc 2-stroke engine, single premixed fuel tank, automatic clutch. Loads of fun -- on a long downhill stretch, with a tail wind, I could reach maybe 30 mph.

This is the closest model I've been able to find a photo of, mine was more blue than this. Thanks for the memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2016)

We had a scooter in Japan - no clue what it was. I'll ask my mom if she has a pic.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

@duncsuss I worked on motobecanes, they have come into high demand lately, lots of performance parts available for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

My new slogan is......
Live fast,
Ride slow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @duncsuss I worked on motobecanes, they have come into high demand lately, lots of performance parts available for them.


Mine had a problem with the exhaust pipe -- it had rusted some and split on the bend. It was a headache to fix (and an earache if I didn't fix it!) That section of pipe is where the gasses are at their hottest, everything I tried either fell off or burned up. I am not now, nor have I ever been, a metal worker


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 8, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Mine had a problem with the exhaust pipe -- it had rusted some and split on the bend. It was a headache to fix (and an earache if I didn't fix it!) That section of pipe is where the gasses are at their hottest, everything I tried either fell off or burned up. I am not now, nor have I ever been, a metal worker



Lots of pipes available for them now if you know where to look. Sometimes your just better off to replace it than to repair it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 8, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Sometimes your just better off to replace it than to repair it.


That was probably true then as well -- but in those pre-internet days, it wasn't easy to find out how to source parts for oddball foreign things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

Well I showed the express some love today. She got new tires , because the old ones were bald and the sidewalls were cracked and dry rotted. She got new inner tubes. And since I was in there she also got new brake shoes. Everyone thinks about gou
ing but never thinks about stopping, lol.
I had to take the muffler off to get access to the wheel, I removed it and the brake shoes. Was kinda dirty in
there so I cleaned her up with a brass brush and some brake clean.








New brake shoes!



all cleaned up and new shoes installed. I put a little anti seize on the axle splines before I reinstalled the wheel. New cotter pins for the castle nuts too!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 10, 2016)

She got nice new 4 ply tires and new tubes.


 
Then I took her for a stop and go ride to burnish the brakes in. Fun little thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 15, 2016)

So now I am moving forward with the next improvements while I am building the fuel tank. Suspension is one of the things on my list. These things never really had much of a suspension, most mopeds of the day didn't. When I was a kid it didn't matter as long as I had something to ride, now my back tells me something else  So I did a little research and decided to up the anti and increase the shock travel and length. I found a cheap Chinese import shock on fleabay that was pretty much just what the doctor ordered without spending a fortune. The stock rear shock was 12 1/2" eye to eye, The new one is 14 3/4" It has adjust-ability for spring preload and for compression with air pressure, but no rebound damping. It fit pretty good and didn't interfere with anything, I had to make new metal bushings to fit the stock mounts on the noped, and rounded off the bottom of the clevis with a file for clearance of the trans case. It raised the height of the noped 3" That's why you see a block of wood under the kickstand. The rear end sure is cushy now! I totally dig it. I have plans to change the front fork for the same kind of improvement. I won't mess with the kickstand until the front fork is installed. I may lower the motor mounts on the frame some as well because I don't like the angle of the transmission now. It is a centrifugal clutch chain drive bathed in oil. all the oil is now at the rear of the trans and I am worried that the clutch won't get proper oil lube. So I think lowering the trans is a must. This is going to be one trick little express when I am done with it, lol. Lots of fun on the cheap! Here's some pics of the shock mod.

Here you can see the stock shock just sitting behind the new shock, and how cheesy it was.




Here you can see the new ride height and the 3" block of wood under the kickstand. Right now if I go for a ride I need to find something to lean it on when I want to get off of it.




I'm liking the new look. The machine has some suspension sag now, that means when you sit on it it compresses a little, that's a good thing.




Stock ride height but from the other side. Quite a difference a couple of inches longer shock makes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 15, 2016)

I love it. It's getting there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 27, 2016)

The tank has been all tig welded up, Gas cap bung welded on too. I have a nice vented brass cap for it. Now I have to come up with something for a rear rack. The rack will attach to the top of the fuel tank. I need to fab up some mounting brackets for the tank yet. All will be stainless, see a pattern here, lol.
Here's a couple quick pics with the cell phone.




The whole thing will be buffed up with a scotch Brite pad on an a 3" angle grinder. Going for a brushed satin look rather than a polished look.



I also have to come up with something to mount the tail light and turn signals too, and the license plate sticker thingy.
Here in Mi. moped registration and sticker is $15 and it's good for 3 years.
More parts are coming for this thing. I'm having fun working on it. It's going to be very unique and definitely mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 27, 2016)

Man that is one SWEET ride - I'm going to start looking for a couple even though we'd have nowhere to ride it here, it would be awesome to take on vacation like to Breckenridge in the summer etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 27, 2016)

My neighbors back in the 70's souped the engine on their moped. Bored it out & juiced it up. It went 68 mph & the head melted.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Man that is one SWEET ride - I'm going to start looking for a couple even though we'd have nowhere to ride it here, it would be awesome to take on vacation like to Breckenridge in the summer etc.


Cool thing is this one is very light, I can pick it up and put it in the back of my truck by myself. Rural areas in the country are the best places to ride em.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 27, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> My neighbors back in the 70's souped the engine on their moped. Bored it out & juiced it up. It went 68 mph & the head melted.


Oh this one will get ricked out motor mods too! That's phase 2, lol. It will get a 70cc big bore kit with a 2 ring piston for durability, polished ports, new intake manifold and larger mikuni carb, boyeson reeds, expansion chamber exhaust, etc. I'm looking to get about 35mph out of her but be quicker out of the hole. I want the motor to last, I know how to build em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

